# dubia roach



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

hi everyone do any of you lot feed your dubia roaches on bug grub and bug gel for water also is it better to feed then cat or dog discits 
thankyou for your help.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

corns are cool said:


> hi everyone do any of you lot feed your dubia roaches on bug grub and bug gel for water also is it better to feed then cat or dog discits
> thankyou for your help.


 
Hello I remember reading somewhere that bug grub is to high in calcium for roaches. I dont use the bug gel they get all the water they need from fruit and veg.

I feed cat biscuits oranges and carrots mostly.


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

Mine get all the water they need from the food they eat although I did have a milk bottle cap of water in there in the beginning with kitchen roll in it to stop them drowning and I had this one female roach that ALWAYS crawled under the damp kitchen roll to sleep :lol2:
But anyway I'd stick to feeding a variety of fresh fruit/veg and cat biscuits, fish flakes etc... mine especially love getting any excess CGD left after I feed my cresties.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I find they grow best with just carrot or apple. Some times through a few cat bickies in


----------

